# What is on HM's mind...



## HolyMan (Jul 23, 2010)

Well I have been thinking alot firstly about what I like most about pbp. And that has to be DMing. As the DM I get to throw a situation at the players go to work and come back and enjoy all the posts on how they try and handle it. So I am going to be running more games than I am going to be playing in.

Now I have dropped my last games so anyone who didn't get an I'm sorry I can't keep playing post, you will not recieve one. And again I am sorry to those of you whose games I had to drop out of, thanks for letting me be a small part of your fun here on EnWorld.

Now what am I going to be running (or trying to)? Well alot and some of this won't happen for a while as I will have alot to do to get it together, but be on the look out for the following:

*War of the Burning Sky campaign* - System Pathfinder (probably start after the new Advance Players Guide comes out)

*Mini Campaign - City of the Spider Queen* - System 3.5 (will run this from 10th lvl - 18th and it is a good game in the underdark)

*Baldur's Gate II Shadows of Amn* - System (should be 2e and if enough wish for that I could swing it) probably 3.5 though: This will have a central NPC character (the child of Bhaal) with everyone else playing the others throughout the game, like Minsc, Jaheria, Imoen and the others. Can't wait to see post in character like *"Jump on my sword while you can evil. I won't be as gentle." *


*Serpent's Skull AP *- System Pathfinder: I have been around the boards at paizo and this is a new AP starting and since it looks like it may be a while till the "New World" is ready in Living Pathfinder, this could get that type of adventuring out of my system. It had me at "The heroes are shipwrecked..." say no more.
EDIT: It seems I will be playing this AP when it comes out and to not ruin my fun or the groups I will probably not run this till we are way into the adventure. But till then I will run something swashbucklish (is that a real word?) - HM 

And the two big ones (that will probably not start till end of the year)

*Dragonlance War of the Lance* - System homebrewed: I have now on the way all 12 adventures from the 80's and although few people may know this Dragonlance is my favorite setting and these adventures my most favorite to run.

*Wheel of Timeulled by Ta'veren* - System Homebrewed: Something else you may not know about me but this is my favorite story series of books. I am thinking of a game where your characters are always around at key moments in the books. You start at Edmond's Field, end up at Falme and some how all the way to Tear. You will not be party to the events but to what goes on around you as they happen and the adventures that spin off by being Pulled by Ta'veren. I already have a title pretty cool huh?

*Note* *on the Homebrewed System*: I have in mind and am working on a 3e,4e,Pathfinder hybird gaming system, that will have it's own unique magic rules. It will not be to far off your basic d20 system I am pullling things from here and adding things from there. Basicly things I like from 4e and Pathfinder are getting added to a 3e base, the magic well that is another story and one for another day.

If your interested drop me a line as you see character gene and sources are not being discussed yet as I may leave that up to the players, it is working in the "Evil" game so far.

Have fun gaming hope to see you in a thread somewhere soon.

HM


----------



## renau1g (Jul 24, 2010)

I've got the Serpent's Skull on order, although up here in Canuckistan, it takes around 3-ish weeks to arrive  

I love Dragonlance also (my introduction to the D&D worlds was the Dragons of X trilogy), but yet I hate those modules with a passion...weird right? A bit too railroad-y for my taste.


----------



## crazy_monkey1956 (Jul 24, 2010)

I wouldn't mind going through the Dragonlance modules with either 2nd edition or 3.5.  I'd even enjoy using the pregen characters.    Sign me up for Tanis or maybe even Sturm.


----------



## possum (Jul 24, 2010)

I'd definately find some time in my schedule to do a second edition Dragonlance.  Like CM, I'm even up for using the premades as well.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 24, 2010)

It's great that you figured out that you like DMing so much and are throwing yourself into it. It is DM's like you that keep this such an active community, so thank you.

You have a lot of interesting games coming up, I will be sure to keep an eye out for them.


----------



## Herobizkit (Jul 24, 2010)

If there's pirates and swashbuckling, sign me up for the Serpent's Skull.


----------



## Songdragon (Jul 24, 2010)

Heya HM... I would be up for pretty much anything Pathfinder. Love the system. And with summer upon us everything has slowed considerably. So the Serpent Skull and the WotBS (read up on it for another game and sounded cool).


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 25, 2010)

No railroading in my games as long as you play in character. The first time I played the DL series Goldmoon died fighting the dragon and Riverwind rushed in picked up the staff and killed it. So he ended up a Ranger 5/Cleric 1 in the game. So I hope you will give it a try if you find the time. I will need about 10-12 players.

And two votes for 2e hmmm... it would be alot less converting for sure so will have to see on that one. And will use per-gens to start don't know what will happen after, as we had a Irda cleric/magic-user take over after Gilthanas and Elistan both went seperate ways from the main group in module 8.

Thanks Fenris I hope you will join one of the games, there maybe others but will be starting the easiest first as I see about the rest.

HB I goofed about the Serpent's Skull AP I can't DM that as I am going to be playing in it. My character is already made and we have been running a short pre-adventure as we wait for it. But I didn't know that Serpent's Skull was the AP the DM was talking about?? 

Swashbuckling and Pirates I could do for some of that me self. I think I may start something. Where there will be uncharted islands, sea monsters, and ship to ship combat. I will look for something or make it up on the fly. But be ready for it none the less and will use the PF system also.

thanks for the responds everyone and look forward to some fun in the near future.

HM


----------



## Fenris (Jul 25, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Thanks Fenris I hope you will join one of the games, there maybe others but will be starting the easiest first as I see about the rest.
> 
> HB I goofed about the Serpent's Skull AP I can't DM that as I am going to be playing in it. My character is already made and we have been running a short pre-adventure as we wait for it. But I didn't know that Serpent's Skull was the AP the DM was talking about??
> 
> ...




Ha! And here I was hoping to play in Serpent's Skull before I planned on running it as well 

But if you do run a Swashbuckling and Pirates game I would be interested. And I know another poster on the boards, Queenie, loves pirate games and would love to play in one as well I am sure.


----------



## HolyMan (Jul 25, 2010)

Then I say GAME ON!! 

That would give us three And I will PM you and HB by the end of next week with an OOC link to start a little discussion. And will see who else we can get to "Come aboard!"

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 25, 2010)

Another vote for DL and 2e. Now where did I put my 2e books?


----------



## perrinmiller (Jul 25, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Then I say GAME ON!!
> 
> That would give us three And I will PM you and HB by the end of next week with an OOC link to start a little discussion. And will see who else we can get to "Come aboard!"



Count me in!  I can make a 4th.

Also I am interested in that higher level 3.5Ed Mini-campaign,  City of the Spider Queen.

-PM*
*


----------



## Myth and Legend (Jul 28, 2010)

On for only a second. Count me in for the Wheel of Time (I wanted to run that as well remember?). I have a PDF that can help you greatly with the rules.

Also count me in for the Baldur's Gate game, as i've played trough the PC game and loved it. 2E sounds fine although I have no experience on it apart from BG. A Berzerker/Cleric or Kensai/Mage is what i'd play (unless you want us to run the characters from the game only)

Count me in for the Underdark game, I love me some 3.5.

WOTBS - that's ENworld's campaign right? Not sure how good it is...


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Jul 28, 2010)

If you can pencil me in for the swashbuckling game that would be good, also the swashbuckling adventures campaign setting rulebook by AEG has some good ship to ship and mass combat stuff it in for D20.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 28, 2010)

Myth and Legend said:


> WOTBS - that's ENworld's campaign right? Not sure how good it is...




I can attest that WotBS is a pretty good AP, IMO not as good as the 3 Paizo did during 3.5e's run (Shackled City, Age of Worms, and Savage Tide), but better than most stuff WotC put out.


----------



## HolyMan (Aug 2, 2010)

Age of worms now that was a grand adventure and the last one I ran for my RL group.  Ah but the memories LOL  like the group being stuck almost a week(in game) in the kenku maze.

To everyone interested in the Dragonlance game since it seems you wish for it to be 2e then I will not need to convert it (which would have takin the most time and why I said end of the year.)

If still interested I am going to start a discussion thread here in talking the talk please stop in.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmmm... that's interesting my last post in this thread was about Age of Worms and I have returned to talk about that very thing. Fate?? 

Two things bring me before you today to discuss starting one last "long-term" game. 

One - I seem to have time between updates (which is wierd) I fall behind on the weekend but between Sun-Wed everything catches up and I find myself waiting. Now during the waiting I am either going over up coming encounters (if the game is a pre-made) or figuring out how to throw a wrench in my HB games. But it takes little time to do either. 

Two - I am learning alot about Pathfinder and the more I think I know the less it seems I really do. So one more game with PF rules would be for the best. I also need ideals for encounters for upcoming LPF adventures I wish to run and after playing a few it will give me a gage on strengths of different monsters and traps.

So in an effort to keep busy and learn a little more, I was thinking of what I wanted to do. I was flipping through an old dungeon and it had the third adventure in the Age of Worms AP. I did some checking and I can get all the adventures in pdf at least. It was the last RL game I ran and one of the funest. It never was completed but I had almost every issue and couldn't wait to get to some of them. 

So question is who has a little time on their hands and thinks an Age of Worms conversion to PF sounds like fun.

HM


----------



## rb780nm (Oct 13, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of fun, and it's be a chance to remind myself how to play PF


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 13, 2010)

While I would normally jump on this, I was acctually just converting (One of The Sub-Bosses) to be better, because I have the last two parts, does that count me out?


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2010)

Thanks rb780nm fun is what I am all about here at EnWorld. LOL

You get a chance a few more places to play a little PF are at the two social groups. Pathfinders PBP Socitey and the Living Pathfinders group.

If this game gets off the ground (and I have no real doubts about that around here) then you have a slot if you wish it.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 13, 2010)

No GM modules are guidelines and while most encounters will be as is you can never be sure what your DM will do to tweak an adventure.

What if your character made a real enemy during the game and he sides with the black dragon?? Well then everything just changed.

What if there is a turncoat in your group? That sides with the enemy in the end? 

Like I said guidelines _"No plan survives contact with the enemy."_ and players are the enemy of any module LOL.

HM


----------



## GandalfMithrandir (Oct 13, 2010)

schweet, I will begin rolling up my two-weapon tracker man Half-Elf ranger now, If I need him, great, if I don't, I will recycle him.

EDIT: looks like it will be an axe-man dwarven waraxe and handaxe, with a couple throwing axes alongside so far.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 15, 2010)

THIS IS MADNESS!!!

and I'm mad myself because me considering to make a character for it...


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2010)

Then your saying I should change my username to Holy-MadMan?? 

I like it but I think some people might be skeptical about playing with a madman. LOL 

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Oct 15, 2010)

Let's take all this mad talk over to here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/295584-age-worms-ap-pathfinder-system-discussion.html

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 12, 2012)

Remember this old thread?? Well it worked a little in the past to get the ball rolling on some games and I am here to update it and let people know where my thinking has been leaning.

*A)* I had more than a couple people ask about restarting the *Age of Worms* game. Neither game got very far so a restart won't go to far a miss although I think the adventures as is are way to big for pbp. So a shorting would be in order.

If I get some interest here I think I could get back into that game it is very well written and I have all of it. It will be PF as that would take the least amount of converting.

*B)* I have been researching Tian (PF Golarion setting) and it's monsters, nations, and histories. This is all to help with the eastern feel country I will be proposing for the LPF. What got me started was the Bestairy 3 and the Kami, Oni, Cat People, and such. 

Well not to ramble I picked up the *Jade Regent* AP #4 for Ecology of the Kami and of course I read the adventure. Then I researched the AP and now I am convinced if I can find a group for it I will run it. Fighting ninja's, oni, and a white dragon, heck yeah.

*C) *Decided just tonight and have pre-order *Rise of the Runelords* Anniversary Edition. I won't see it till July but I'm thinking the grandfather of all the wonderful PF APs shouldn't disappoint. Look for a recruitment thread for that after July 4th 


Update complete I will be using this for further clumps of things and would like all of you to help me decided.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 12, 2012)

Well HM you have my interest in both the AoW, RotRL, and Jade Regent games.


----------



## SelcSilverhand (Jun 12, 2012)

RotRL is a great one, I ran it for my RL group when it came out and we made it all the way through. We just started Jade Regent and they're really geeked to be able to go back to Sandpoint and see how things have changed. 

Wish I could play either AP but I know too many spoilers at this point =/ I'd be interested in AoW since I know nothing about that one.


----------



## jkason (Jun 12, 2012)

I've joined PbP Rise of the Runelords games three times, and only one of them made it past the first encounter before the game died. I think that one managed two encounters. I was always curious as to what else there was to it, but I've started thinking it's cursed as far as my involvement seems concerned.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 12, 2012)

I would be interested in Jade Regent and Rise of the Runelords.   Would you be allowing eastern classes/races for Regent?


----------



## Cromm10k (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm interested in the Age of Worms and Jade Regent games.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 13, 2012)

Well that's three for AoW's so I'll see how I wish to restart it. Some players I left behind that I need to ask if they wish to get back in.

RotRL is a go, just have to wait till I get my copy (JULY). Till then anyone may get the free player's guide over at paizo.

It like the Jade Regent (still not sure when this will happen) will use the current CORE books and all their supplements (Ultimate Magic, APG, etc.) as all that can be found on the srd for free.

HM


----------



## ghostcat (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm up for all three HM. That's if you'll have me of course.


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 15, 2012)

But of course ghostcat 

Look for the AoW's restart around SUN (I will mention everyone interested). 

The others are just on a wait. And of course I may screw with Character Gene. Only fun I get. 

HM


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Jun 15, 2012)

Say HM, what with your Dragon Lance game ?


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 15, 2012)

Awesome! I'll get a character outlined for both and start with the one I want to use for AoW's.

@HolyMan - Will we be using the Greyhawk deities or Golarion ones?


----------



## Fenris (Jun 16, 2012)

HM, I am always up for any of your excellent games. Consider me interested in all of them. Full disclosure: I have played in two Rise of the Runelords games, but both stopped well before the end (not sure how far, I can discuss that further if I am a candidate).


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 16, 2012)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:


> Say HM, what with your Dragon Lance game ?




Yes what abou tthe first AP ever?! I would love to run that as it is one of my favorites, but as we learned the system was lacking a little. I guess after playing other things longer going back is hard.

I would still like to run it we were doing good not following the books but still keeping to the story and such. 

I will reopen the OOC thread and put down a couple ideas there. Maybe Jade Regent might have to hold off a little longer I have only one of those modules but all of the DL stuff.

See you in the other thread.



Disposable Hero said:


> Awesome! I'll get a character outlined for both and start with the one I want to use for AoW's.
> 
> Will we be using the Greyhawk deities or Golarion ones?




We will be using the Greyhawk ones as that is a key element behind the story of Age of Worms.



Fenris said:


> HM, I am always up for any of your excellent games. Consider me interested in all of them. Full disclosure: I have played in two Rise of the Runelords games, but both stopped well before the end (not sure how far, I can discuss that further if I am a candidate).




Thanks Fenris.

 I don't mind people playing games from before (or even currently) I tend to change them about a bit to fit the group and the pbp format. So that won't disqualify you.

HM


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 20, 2012)

OK I have started a new discussion thread for the AoW's restart.

I mentioned everybody (past and present) and you can find the discussion here...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/325329-hms-age-worms-restart-discussion.html

Hoping to get things settled in the next couple of weeks before the start of RotRL.

HM


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 20, 2012)

HM - As you remember, hopefully, I would like to see the WotBS rekindled.  The last one you had is still there, just in limbo.  WotBS Converted

Will this be a new start?


----------



## HolyMan (Jun 21, 2012)

Depends on the interest FtF.

If enough players wanted to play in a PF version of WotBS I wouldn't say no. I would look into picking up the old game as I owe it to those players first.

So first is to have an interested people post up here and then start a discussion.

HM


----------



## Disposable Hero (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm always up for some PF regardless of the AP.


----------



## rangerjohn (Jun 21, 2012)

Agreed, but I will wait to give the original players a chance.  Speaking of which, Gondsman clocks ticking on Galthanas.


----------

